# 1 Piece AF couplers



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Does anybody make them.?? KIndof tired of cars getting disconnected randomly at times. I was thinking of my sets of passenger cars especially. The lead car would be the usual style. The rest would be a solid ones that cannot be uncoupled. Another thought is to pull the weight off and glue the locking pin down... I have one on a "S Gauge Magazine" car so someone did make them. I would try this on one set of passenger cars first and if I like the outcome I would do it on some other sets of passenger cars. Some of the replacement knuckle couplers.. the weight seems so long that I get cars uncoupling around swtiches etc.
thanks
dr bob


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are a couple of choices. PortLines sells dummy couplers, sku 1053. AM sells dummy couplers for their passenger cars and engines. They also sell snap lock couplers for freight cars. Some of these might meet your needs.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks. Contacted Portlines Their sku # was 1033 though.
still thinking this entire idea through.
thanks
dr bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Before I would change couplers I think I would just glue your couplers shut.
They would be one piece then. And maybe even remove the weight. Just a
thought.

Another thought. I had some couplers opening when I didn't want them to. 
I oiled them and worked them a bunch and they actually stayed closed better.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think my fingers need retraining, somehow I saw 1033 but typed 1053. 
I have considered replacing the couplers on my AM passenger car sets for appearance purposes but decided the standard couplers were ok and not that noticeable. Some of the Heavyweight AM passenger cars have low hanging couplers, I fixed this by replacing the 4 wheel trucks with 6 wheel trucks. I have never had a problem with unwanted uncoupling of AM, SHS or MTH couplers. Same goes for the modern Lionel AF production. 
Gilbert is another story. Lubricating as Mopac says frequently works. Also keeping the axle ends lubricated helps by reducing the pulling force on the couplers. I am running 15 car freights and 9 car passenger trains on my permanent layout with no unwanted uncoupling including link couplers. I attribute this mostly to perfect trackwork (it was done professionally, not by me.) I do get some uncoupling on my Christmas layouts using Gilbert track. I think it is the sharper curves and slightly uneven track.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I would agree with mopac, a drop of glue would be the easiest solution to try. You might find that the small dental rubber bands used on braces work well. They come in assorted sizes and can be looped under the weights between cars so in the event they uncouple the don't come apart.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advise. I am going to look at one set of my heavy weight passenger cars and give a serious stinkeye to the ones with the low hanging weights and glue them shut first. I am sure some are replacement couplers that I got on ebay from unknown manufacturer...I could pull the weight of and cut that pin piece shorter and glue or crimp it back on...

Dental rubber bands...now that is an idea.
Replacing with 6 wheel trucks is way down the list...maybe if a bargain shows up on ebay... these are nothing fancy.
thanks for the ideas

dr bob


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Good advice from everyone. I purchased an aluminum set of passenger cars that had link couplers replaced with knuckle couplers. They kept uncoupling over switches and especially the rerailers I have. Once I converted them back to link couplers they perfomred better and they looked much better (the cars were closer together).


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the sheet metal trucks were still on the cars then a replacement conversion style knuckle was used. On the aluminum cars they are hard to get adjusted high enough to work. They also create a much greater distance between the cars. The aluminum passenger car couplers came with a tensioning spring to hold the links down to minimize uncoupling. I assume these are now missing. These are the hardest cars to keep coupled.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

ahhh.. so others have had this same issue. that is why my chemo laden brain asked myself why these cars need to be have couplers that can open when the cars are run as a set.
dr bob


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I do not remember what I did, but I can run my aluminum cars with link couplers and have no problems.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The braces rubber bands work great on link couplers. Find small ones and loop them from pin to pin, even if the links lift off the pins they won't separate.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree that keeping all the couplers' moving parts well lubed will keep them closed better as well as better uncoupling. I always lube the weight pin and axle ends as well. 3 in 1 oil seems to work well. It is thin enough for good penetration but also has good "clinging" protection. (An old auto engine builders' term which I am). Since I have a maintenance schedule, I look at all moving parts on rolling stock as well as all locomotives, so everything stays well lubed.


----------



## drbobderrig (Nov 12, 2018)

Well I tried to do all the right things and still have passenger cars disconnecting mostly at switches. This is the 660 series of passenger cars. So I got out the mini glue gun and put a dab between the weight and the coupler. I figure if I change my mind I can get that dab of hot glue out with a pic or something. Super glue etc...no turning back with that stuff. Anyway no uncoupling !!. The couplers on the set are mostly original AF so I can't blame replacement couplers.
I have another set of silver cars and will do that to them as well. I think that is the way to go.
Gotta visit the dentist and get some of those rubber bands for braces.
I have sets of new haven cars...some have link couplers...some were converted to knuckle (bad idea). Might play with them as well.

dr bob


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I had forgotten about this in my saved favorites. It might be another option although I don't know much about it. Might be worth checking out since the parts don't alter the original couplers in any way.http://www.adaptercoupler.com/homeagain.html


----------

